# Lexani Lust Alternatives?



## Viridian (May 6, 2014)

Hey everyone. So my next big investment in the aesthetics of my Cruze is going to be new wheels and tires. I have just a few questions and general things i'd like to point out. As we all know, the Cruze's bolt pattern doesn't give us many options in the wheels department. With that in mind, the only palatable wheels I could find were Lexani Lust black machined rims with the lip. I even photoshopped these onto my car already for reference:








The only downside is that the Lexani wheels are mad expensive (w/ tires and TPMS = ~$1500 + installation). 

Is there anything similar design-wise but somewhat cheaper? This is kinda what I'm looking for:
--18"
--Something that isn't blacked out
--Something classy like on higher-end Audi's or something sporty
--I want to be able to see easily through the wheel (Idk why but I find this incredibly appealing) (ex. spokes not close together)
--I want the wheel design to be right against the edge of the wheel (nothing inset)
--Complements my running lights and headlights

I know there are adapters for the bolt pattern but what are the up/downsides of using them?
Do adapters push the wheel and tire farther away from the car than without one?

I've searched on CarID and everything I see is either mad expensive or would make my Cruze look like it belongs on Grove Street.

Any recommendations or examples of the wheels on the Cruze would be much appreciated.

Thank you all in advance


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Quality isn't cheap and cheap isn't quality


----------

